# Self Catering accommodation this summer



## Brains (22 Feb 2021)

If you are thinking of having a UK based 'staycation' this summer in a nice little seaside cottage somewhere, get googling NOW!

We own a a nice little seaside cottage we let out during the summer, we have had 5 bookings in the last 2 hours, the first of which starts at 3pm on the 12 of April, the very first day self-catering should be reopening in England.

I suspect we will be going from no bookings to fully booked within the next few days.


----------



## Willd (22 Feb 2021)

For once, I was ahead of the game and booked a couple of places last week


----------



## DCLane (22 Feb 2021)

We're looking at either north Yorkshire or north Norfolk - but wanting somewhere that's not just a cottage.

Hopefully we'll find somewhere late July for a week.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2021)

Will wait until September after the schools go back!


----------



## Sterlo (22 Feb 2021)

Think we're going to give it a miss this year and not bother. Will be interesting to see if owners cash in on the staycation panic and put their prices up.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Will wait until September after the schools go back!





Sterlo said:


> Think we're going to give it a miss this year and not bother. Will be interesting to see if owners cash in on the staycation panic and put their prices up.


My bubble pal is already thinking ahead to holidays. I suggested not to bother thinking about anything earlier than mid-autumn. Partly because of the pent-up demand, and partly waiting for the Covid situation to really ease off.


----------



## Beebo (22 Feb 2021)

We booked Cornwall for mid August. It’s going to be busy busy busy.


----------



## Brains (22 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Will wait until September after the schools go back!



2 of the bookings we have had this evening are outside the school holidays in September and October
I think you are not the only one to think like that !


----------



## Brains (22 Feb 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Think we're going to give it a miss this year and not bother. Will be interesting to see if owners cash in on the staycation panic and put their prices up.



Most holiday let owners are with the larger booking companies.
All of the companies have the option of switching on "Dynamic Pricing". 
The more interest and booking made for a given place and date drives up prices.
(Likewise, lack of interest in a given place/date drives prices down)

For example our cottage is 15 mins away from the Royal St Georges Golf Course where the Open is being held this summer.
The price for that week in our house is an eye watering double the rate for the week before or week after.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2021)

Brains said:


> 2 of the bookings we have had this evening are outside the school holidays in September and October
> I think you are not the only one to think like that !


I’m sure. I was having a look the other day and there are a few things around, no great rush esp as we don’t know where to go yet or who lol


----------



## Gunk (22 Feb 2021)

We’ve just tentatively booked a couple of weeks in a friends house in the Dordogne this summer, really hope we can go, we didn’t go away last year so we all need a decent break.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2021)

I now have unlimited free access to a modernised 17th century cottage in Devon, so _I _am not concerned about overbookings! I'll be off down there with my Devon bike as soon as the virus situation makes that possible/acceptable.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2021)

We were talking about this last night and really can't work out what to do


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2021)

We have decided to give holidays a miss this year......and I am a person that loves a holiday (and planning it).
Assuming things are back to normality (and we both doubt that) we will have a literal staycation ie days out with maybe the odd night in a hotel.... if possible.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Think we're going to give it a miss this year and not bother. Will be interesting to see if owners cash in on the staycation panic and put their prices up.


Don't think there is any doubt about that AND within limits, good on them. Like many businesses they have had a very bad year.


----------



## Sterlo (23 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Don't think there is any doubt about that AND within limits, good on them. Like many businesses they have had a very bad year.


My issue is that once they've gone up this year (which I can understand to a degree), do you really think they'll bring them back down to "normal" in the future?


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2021)

Sterlo said:


> My issue is that once they've gone up this year (which I can understand to a degree), do you really think they'll bring them back down to "normal" in the future?


Nothing will be normal or back to what it was in future. Not least many people will be carrying accrued debt for years to come . Supply and demand will dictate pricing, it’s likely fewer people will holiday abroad for a while which will keep UK demand high. 
I assume it will cost a bit more, but personally having spent very little on holiday last year compared to what had been planned, that’s fine


----------



## oldworld (23 Feb 2021)

Brains said:


> If you are thinking of having a UK based 'staycation' this summer in a nice little seaside cottage somewhere, get googling NOW!
> 
> We own a a nice little seaside cottage we let out during the summer, we have had 5 bookings in the last 2 hours, the first of which starts at 3pm on the 12 of April, the very first day self-catering should be reopening in England.
> 
> I suspect we will be going from no bookings to fully booked within the next few days.


I think you're right, do it now or be disappointed. Prices are certain to go skywards, supply and demand after all. 
As Soon as Boris allows foreign travel the pressure on UK holiday accommodation will lessen.
The lock down and concerns around social distancing have given the camping and caravan industry a huge boost. People preferring their own space.


----------



## cougie uk (23 Feb 2021)

Booked for June a few months back. Only in this country. Not adding European travel into the mix yet. 

We got away to the Lakes last August and it was busier in the hills. We will choose quieter routes this year.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Feb 2021)

oldworld said:


> As Soon as Boris allows foreign travel the pressure on UK holiday accommodation will lessen.


Let's hope he doesn't do that until July so I can get my deposit back from TUI, vaccinated or not I don't want to travel to Florida this year


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Let's hope he doesn't do that until July so I can get my deposit back from TUI, vaccinated or not I don't want to travel to Florida this year


The date mooted for foreign travel is not before 17 May. That’s some time before July even if it is delayed a few weeks. 
That doesn’t mean other countries will lift entry restrictions at the same time of course.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> The date mooted for foreign travel is not before 17 May. That’s some time before July even if it is delayed a few weeks.
> That doesn’t mean other countries will lift entry restrictions at the same time of course.


True, but I can hope, 

But price increases in the UK appear to be in the norm, I was looking for a cottage/house to take 10 & couldn't find one under £2000, whereas there are usually some very nice properties under £1000


----------



## T4tomo (23 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> We booked Cornwall for mid August. It’s going to be busy busy busy.


I thought you weren't allowed to book Cornwall until all the cabinet ministers, MP's and their crones had booked?


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2021)

I'm not expecting anything by mid April. Our static caravan is 65 miles from home, but in Wales. The Welsh might decide to keep us all out again. We can drive there and avoid everyone, taking our own food too. Hopefully we won't waste another £4k for something we could hardly use last year.


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2021)

You'd be crazy to even consider foreign holidays - not everyone is vaccinated, and certainly not in many other countries who are way behind the UK. Israel might be OK, although they may not let us in. I think foreign air travel should be banned for the time being.


----------



## Randomnerd (23 Feb 2021)

Cyclechat home swap maybe? I’ve a country cottage a bus ride from York, bang next to NCR 66 and could do with a break. Sleeps four. Wood fired heating and usual amenities. Anyone in eg Scotland?


----------



## byegad (23 Feb 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Think we're going to give it a miss this year and not bother. Will be interesting to see if owners cash in on the staycation panic and put their prices up.


I suspect many will need to raise prices, not necessarily 'cashing in*' but to pay off outstanding debts.
Similarly while business remains slow, dining out, be it MacDs or a 5 star restaurant may well be limited in capacity, and so may well need to increase prices.
Lady Byegad and myself have zero plans to rush back to dining out or attending mass events, until it's clear that infection rates are:- 
1. Stable and,
2. Low.
Sadly when we do get to the point where things are near the old normal many businesses won't be there, having closed over lockdown. 

*Though some will no doubt!


----------



## matticus (23 Feb 2021)

Businesses "cashing in"? I wasn't aware that fair-and-just rental rates had been set pre-Covid (presumably by an elected body? Or perhaps the village elders?).


----------



## PK99 (23 Feb 2021)

Brains said:


> If you are thinking of having a UK based 'staycation' this summer in a nice little seaside cottage somewhere, get googling NOW!
> 
> We own a a nice little seaside cottage we let out during the summer, we have had 5 bookings in the last 2 hours, the first of which starts at 3pm on the 12 of April, the very first day self-catering should be reopening in England.
> 
> I suspect we will be going from no bookings to fully booked within the next few days.



We booked a few things for May/June last week and got the message that bookings post the anticipated easing were taking off


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2021)

I booked 3 separate caravan sites in Cornwall for 3 weeks starting on 12th April.
I made the bookings in early January on the guess that sites would be open after Easter.
Looks like I made the right call.


----------



## iluvmybike (23 Feb 2021)

We had three 'cottage' holidays booked last year through one of the main companies and were able to move the bookings to this year for no extra fee. The first one has now had to be cancelled as it is in Scotland in March but we have been offered a refund this time which we have taken. Our second is in May in England so all being well should be ok. Our third is in June but again in Scotland in June so will all depend on Ms Sturgeon!!


----------



## DCLane (23 Feb 2021)

I'm now starting looking for the last week in July as SWMBO doesn't want to go overseas. Either north Yorkshire or the Norfolk coast.


----------



## oldworld (23 Feb 2021)

I think anyone deciding to holiday at home is doing themselves and other countries a favour. Visitors from the UK should be safe but it's not certain. 
Regularly new strains seem to be popping up and taking a new strain out or back with you and infecting possibly hundreds would seem quite reckless.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> I'm now starting looking for the last week in July as SWMBO doesn't want to go overseas. Either north Yorkshire or the Norfolk coast.


Doesn't Yorkshire count as abroad


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Doesn't Yorkshire count as abroad


Oi Mr Red Rose reject as you live too far South, if we had our way we would put up a wall to keep the riffraff out


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Doesn't Yorkshire count as abroad


Not really I guess as @DCLane already lives in Yorkshire


----------



## DCLane (24 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Doesn't Yorkshire count as abroad





vickster said:


> Not really I guess as @DCLane already lives in Yorkshire



I'm _in_ West Yorkshire, but not _from_ Yorkshire. That makes me an outsider, or an 'incomer' from a local's perspective.

SWMBO doesn't like travelling for long so normally flies if we go overseas whilst I drive with all the bikes/kit. North Yorkshire or Norfolk's about as far as she's willing to go and we were near Scarborough last year. It's 'foreign' enough.


----------



## Brains (24 Feb 2021)

We have had 6 more bookings since I started this thread on Monday night a couple of hours after Boris's 'end of lockdown' speech.

Our house by the sea has gone from 0 nights booked on Monday to 128 nights booked by Thursday, for this year, so far.
(The legal minimum for a commercial holiday let is 105 nights PA, it normally takes us until mid year to get to the magic number) 

If you have not booked up already, I'd start now!


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2021)

I am looking forward to being able to go camping again (free when I can). Ironically it has mainly been entirely solo in the main and I rarely mixed with anyone before the plague when travelling.


----------



## Brains (24 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I am looking forward to being able to go camping again (free when I can). Ironically it has mainly been entirely solo in the main and I rarely mixed with anyone before the plague when travelling.



Campsites are already filling up fast.
Those that are self contained (Caravans and Motorhomes with loo and shower on board) open from the 12 of April.
Tents and Campervans will follow end June. Date TBC.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2021)

I always use the basic ones and try to avoid at all costs the ones with motorbikes and statics. Wild camping is preferred but I know a few very small environmentally friendly places.


----------



## Beebo (24 Feb 2021)

Brains said:


> We have had 6 more bookings since I started this thread on Monday night a couple of hours after Boris's 'end of lockdown' speech.
> 
> Our house by the sea has gone from 0 nights booked on Monday to 128 nights booked by Thursday, for this year, so far.
> (The legal minimum for a commercial holiday let is 105 nights PA, it normally takes us until mid year to get to the magic number)
> ...


What happens if you don’t hit the 105 nights minimum?


----------



## Brains (24 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> What happens if you don’t hit the 105 nights minimum?



You can roll it over to the next year, so you would need 210 nights in 24 months.
I'm hearing that due to the Pandemic they are now going to make it temporarily 420 nights over 4 years up until 2024.

If you fail to make the minimum 105 nights per year then Her Majesty's Revenue Collection service will tax you as a second home owner. 
It also means the local council can change you a different 2nd home level of Rates.

Holiday homes are typically rated as a business as they bring income into the local area, as every set of holiday makers buys a load of shopping and goes out the the local pubs and restaurants. Holiday homes do not burden the local council with school kids, OAPS's or other social issues.

Second homes however are a burden on the local council as they are not occupied enough of the year, they deplete local housing, don't help the local economy much and can create social issues of all types.


----------



## Beebo (24 Feb 2021)

Brains said:


> You can roll it over to the next year, so you would need 210 nights in 24 months.
> I'm hearing that due to the Pandemic they are now going to make it temporarily 420 nights over 4 years up until 2024.
> 
> If you fail to make the minimum 105 nights per year then Her Majesty's Revenue Collection service will tax you as a second home owner.
> ...


Interesting and makes sense.


----------



## BrumJim (24 Feb 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Cyclechat home swap maybe? I’ve a country cottage a bus ride from York, bang next to NCR 66 and could do with a break. Sleeps four. Wood fired heating and usual amenities. Anyone in eg Scotland?



Birmingham, walking/smelling distance from the Cadbury factory and next to NCR5.
Other than that, an incredibly boring end-of terrace. Cat lover preferred to avoid cattery costs!


----------



## BrumJim (24 Feb 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Birmingham (absolutely no where near any beach and quite a long way from the countryside too), walking/smelling distance from the Cadbury factory and next to NCR5.
> Other than that, an incredibly boring end-of terrace. Cat lover preferred to avoid cattery costs!


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

I hesitate to enter this but as someone who lives in an area infested with holiday and second homes I have a different take on this.
Holiday home tenants generally bring all their food etc with them as it is so much cheaper. They do buy from the tourist tat shops which are there to fleece all tourists and some do go to restaurants and pubs.
The tenants generally have no social awareness and cause problems with local residents as they consider they are doing us a favour and can do whatever they want regardless of local residents who should really just go away and stop expecting to live as they did before they graced us with their presence.
The houses are bought at higher prices than local workers can afford and lie empty all winter anyway.
We managed to exist pretty well before the vast increase in such homes and now I feel I am being driven out of what has been my home for 50 years due to the behaviour of tourists in general and some nearby holiday homes in particular.
They should be taxed to the hilt and a strict low percentage of houses in an area should be allowed as second or holiday homes.


----------



## Brains (6 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I hesitate to enter this but as someone who lives in an area infested with holiday and second homes I have a different take on this.
> Holiday home tenants generally bring all their food etc with them as it is so much cheaper. They do buy from the tourist tat shops which are there to fleece all tourists and some do go to restaurants and pubs.
> The tenants generally have no social awareness and cause problems with local residents as they consider they are doing us a favour and can do whatever they want regardless of local residents who should really just go away and stop expecting to live as they did before they graced us with their presence.
> The houses are bought at higher prices than local workers can afford and lie empty all winter anyway.
> ...



I understand local home owners not liking tenanting housing, holiday homes or second homes.

Second Homes:
I can also see the logic is taxing Second Homes "to the hilt" (although as second homes don't use much in the way of local services, they are already paying a lot more tax than they use)

Tenanted Homes:
If you get rid of Tenanted Homes, where do you propose the occupants live ? other than NIMBY (Not I My Back Yard) of course!
For a lot of people rental of a home makes more sense. Not everyone want to buy, particularly if you are only in that place for a few years at most.

Holiday Homes:
If you get rid of the holiday homes, then the only places for the people to stay will be Hotels, B&B's and campsites.

Hotels are out of the price range of many, especially UK hotels which unlike their cheaper Spanish counterparts don't offer much in the way of facilities, pools, guaranteed sun, all day cheap food and drink, kids entertainment etc.
B&B's are becoming a rarity, as not many people want the trouble of running a hotel without the benefits.
Camp sites are not for everyone, and are only seasonal.

If you get rid of the holiday accommodation.
You will also get rid of the holidaymakers.
Which will take your local area back to as it was before the arrival of the holidaymakers, a poor, depressed agricultural/fishing society with no facilities.

There are plenty of places where you can see what happens where the holiday support is removed, I'd start with Barrow in Furness as a start.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> We're looking at either north Yorkshire or north Norfolk - but wanting somewhere that's not just a cottage.
> 
> Hopefully we'll find somewhere late July for a week.



Wells next to the Sea is a pleasant enough place to be based in or near.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

Brains said:


> I understand local home owners not liking tenanting housing, holiday homes or second homes.
> 
> Second Homes:
> I can also see the logic is taxing Second Homes "to the hilt" (although as second homes don't use much in the way of local services, they are already paying a lot more tax than they use)
> ...


We were by no means a poor, depressed area with no facilities. I have had that reaction before and it is frankly insulting and patronising. We had then at least as many facilities available locally than we have now and were a much better community
We did have "visitors" who were always welcome and fitted into the local area but in numbers which did not overwhelm the local population.
I made no suggestion that tenants were not considered but homes they could rent are taken up by people not from the local area whose only motive is profit from short term rentals.
Some affordable housing built recently has seen at least one person from away buying two houses for holiday letting.
Currently there are some homes being built for rent but the proviso is that the tenants must work locally.
As an example of the kind of arrogance of some this summer the police were called to a local shop where people who were not from here refused to adhere to the maximum number in the shop at any one time.
There are a lot of people doing B&B.
I agree that UK hotels are very expensive and generally overpriced for what you get but if you cannot afford them then go somewhere else.
We will have to agree to disagree on this but holiday homes are a blight on the community and unless the numbers can be regulated will remain so.


----------

